# Gamescom 2015 - Bilder Thread



## L1qu1dat0r (29. Juli 2015)

Auch dieses Jahr wollen wir im Forum einen Gamescom -Bilder Thread haben.
Da Zeus ihn noch nicht eröffnet hat,mache ich das.
Bin leider erst am Eröffnungs Donnerstag da mit meiner Neuen Canon EOS 100 D .
Mal sehen wie sie sich in den Dunklen Hallen und in der Besucher Meute Schlägt ....zitter.
Alle Bilder der Gamesconm 2015 gehören hier hin .
Viel Spass allen die kommen wollen .
(ist dann meine sechste Gamescom)

*
PS.:Es dürfen hier auch eigene Videos gepostet werden !!!*


----------



## Special_Flo (29. Juli 2015)

Guten Tag,
Donnerstag bin ich auch da  
Mit meiner Gopro Hero 3 White. Und ich werde alles Filmen.
12 Uhr LPT Bühne und um 18 Uhr Blizzard Bühne  
mfg Flo


----------



## DKK007 (29. Juli 2015)

Ich bin erst am Sonntag da.


----------



## Zeus18 (30. Juli 2015)

Nun ich war gerade eben vor Ort und da tut sich offenbar schon einiges. 

30.07.2015
12:00 Uhr Nachmittags





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (4. August 2015)

Noch zwei Tage bis zum "Offiziellen" Eröffnungstag. *Freu*   (mein zweiter Urlaubstag)

Für Leute mit dicker Anlage und Subwoofer ein wenig Gamescom-Feeling . (Ordentlich aufdrehen)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pW_OwjRPoFk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Für die anderen die besten Spiele der Messe .






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=WpE4lRgodaQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Beweis,2014 ,ich war da 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Morgen geht es los.....


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. August 2015)

Ok wir waren Heute da.Waren ein wenig vor der Regulären Öffnungszeit drinnen .

Die Kammera hat überlebt,obwohl fast neben mir eine Maus ins Publikum geworfen wurde, und ich fast überannt worden bin.

@Zeus deine Tips waren Goldwert ISO 800,teilweise 1600 kleinste Blende.

Dann mal die Bilder:


----------



## Koko291 (6. August 2015)

Oh man ich würde so gerne dahin😥


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (6. August 2015)

Hab auch Bilder geschossen von Cosplayer/innen. Hauptsächlich Weiblich und auch ab und zu Nett gefragt, ob ich mit ihnen posieren darf [emoji317]

Edit: Wie kann man Bilder in Tapatalk hinzufügen?


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. August 2015)

Kann leider nur 25 Bilder auf einmal Hochladen jetzt kommen weitere.


----------



## Zeus18 (6. August 2015)

Darauf stehen die.   (Auf Posen)



Nun jetzt meine Bilder  von heute



Die Qualität ist diemal nicht ganz so gut, denn dieses Jahr hatte ich mal keine Lust meine schwere Kamera zu tragen. Die Bilder habe ich schließlich mit meinem Handy geschossen. (Iphone 6 Plus)


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (6. August 2015)

Beim Drittletzten Bild,in meinem letzten Post, sind drei Falloutfans die sich selber eine Nuka cola sunset sarsaparilla  Flasche und Geldscheine gemacht haben.

noch ein Paar Bilder, sind ein wenig unsortiert.


PS.: bin wieder auf einem Video zu sehen,hat *nichts* mit Fall out 4 zu tun   

http://www.gamepro.de/videos/video-kanaele/gamescom-2015,105/gamescom-stand-show,84207.html


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (6. August 2015)

Ah so geht es  Mal die Bilder von meiner Seite ohne die Babes mit mir  Auch ich entschuldige mich für die Bildqualität (Nexus 5) 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (6. August 2015)

@Zeus18: Wie hast du den Betazugang für Rainbow6 bekommen?


----------



## Zeus18 (7. August 2015)

Nun in dem ich Rainbow 6 gespielt habe. Ist schon mein zweiter Code.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. August 2015)

Da ich dieses Jahr meine Priorietät auf Bildermachen gelegt hatte,sind nicht so viele Goodys bei Rausgekommen .




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für das Fall Out 4 T-Shirt hatten wir uns echt die Haare mit Fingerfarben vollpinseln lassen.
Danach kuckten viele als seien wir Geisteskrank .
Für das T-Shirt hab ich gerne gelitten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer Morgen hingeht sollte sich ein DREADNOUGHT Schlüsselband mitnehmen.
Die Leuchten Rot im Dunkeln  .


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (7. August 2015)

*Doppelpost Bitte löschen*
Danke


----------



## Zeus18 (7. August 2015)

Deshalb diese Typen mit den Gelb verklebten Haaren.


----------



## DKK007 (7. August 2015)

Ich glaube das werde ich mir am Sonntag sparen. Muss ja noch nach Hause kommen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (7. August 2015)

@Killerpfote kannst du, wenn du Zeit hast, die Bilder von Fr hochladen? War heute nicht dabei und würde gerne sehen was heute für Bilder rausgekommen sind 

Morgen wird es wohl am schlimmsten. 

@DK deshalb habe ich noch einen Tag angehängt um alle Stunden vom Sonntag zu profitieren.

Ich selber muss noch Dark Souls 3, Just Cause 3 und Deus Ex: MD anspielen. Evtl. wenn HTC locker lässt noch ihre VR Brille testen. Konnte bisher nur die Google und Samsung antesten.


----------



## L1qu1dat0r (8. August 2015)

War nur Donnerstag da  .Ich hab leider keine Bilder von Freitag.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (9. August 2015)

Kein Problem bin noch heute in den Abendstunden gewesen und es hat sich bezahlt gemacht. Keine 30min bei FIFA, Dark Souls 3 und zwischenzeitlich Cosplayers fotografiert.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (9. August 2015)

Sry für den Doppelpost (Sa Abend) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (9. August 2015)

Und noch vom Sonntag. Hatte zwar den ganzen Tag Zeit, hatte aber verschlafen  Das LOL Cosplay Event hätte ich gerne gesehen. *Hust* wegen den Klamotten natürlich  Aber back to topic


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (9. August 2015)

Note an mich selbst: Tapatalk dies melden (Beim bearbeiten des vorherigen Posts kann man nicht Bilder hinzufügen)! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DKK007 (10. August 2015)

Ich konnte Rainbow6, Sniper GR3 und Anno 2205 anspielen. Bei den restlichen hätte man dann schon 2 Stunden für 5-10 min spielen anstehen müssen.
Bei Hitman gab es leider nur ne Demovorführung und den Trailer, war aber auch sehr schön. 

Fotos muss ich erstmal sichten und würden dann heute Abend oder Morgen kommen.


----------



## DKK007 (11. August 2015)

Bilder: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/110657-dkk007-albums-gamescom-2015-a-7140.html

Kann man die auch irgendwie alle auf einmal hochladen? Der nimmt die immer nur, wenn ich so 5-10 Auswähle, aber das dauert ja ewig. 

Edit: Sollten jetzt alle dabei sein, Reihenfolge stimmt nicht ganz.


----------



## Zeus18 (11. August 2015)

Wow die sind ja richtig unscharf, ergo die meisten Bilder. 


Mit was hast du denn eigentlich die Bilder geschossen?


----------



## DKK007 (11. August 2015)

Mit meiner Digitalcamera (Exilim EX-Z800). Hatte jetzt natürlich kein Stativ mit.   Ein Teil der Bilder ist von Spielszenen, daher sind die etwas verschwommen. 

Zumindest rauschen die Bilder jetzt nicht allzu stark, das Problem hat die Kamera bei Innenaufnahmen von Anfang an. Teilweise löst die jetzt aber nicht mehr richtig aus, so das man mehrmals auf den Auslöser drücken muss. Da ist schon mancher Snapschuss verpasst oder Bilder verwackelt.

Hab auch schon nach ner neuen geschaut, da meine eben schon über 4 Jahre alt ist. Die EX-ZR850 gibt es leider nur als Japanimport und die Sony DSC-HX90V ist mir eigentlich zu teuer. Zumal ich Sony wegen dem ganzen DRM eigentlich boykottiere.


----------



## Special_Flo (11. August 2015)

Guten Abend,
Das erste Video von der GC von mir.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=t26QzCsk-vw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Teil 2 vom den Videos 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_vcppLF2Gd4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

